# Feeling so empty



## thelostman (Oct 24, 2012)

How do you get put of this dark dark hole???? I'm a grown man yet I've cried like I never thought I could. My wife said last month we could work it out, but now she doesn't want to. She wants a SEPERATION! Last week I busted her texing a guy she met a work last month. She swears they never met. Only talking by tex about random stuff. I hate this bull called love. All I want is to get drunk, but then I beg her to love ne like an idiot!!!! What is the 180 thing all about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

thelostman said:


> How do you get put of this dark dark hole???? I'm a grown man yet I've cried like I never thought I could. My wife said last month we could work it out, but now she doesn't want to. She wants a SEPERATION! Last week I busted her texing a guy she met a work last month. She swears they never met. Only talking by tex about random stuff. I hate this bull called love. All I want is to get drunk, but then I beg her to love ne like an idiot!!!! What is the 180 thing all about?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First, you need to understand how far she's gone.

Check cell records, text records, email, etc.

Place a voice-activated recorder under the seat of her car and 2 more in areas where she would otherwise expect privacy.

Come back and tell us what you find.


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's some info on the 180:
Boundaries - Save Your Marriage or Relationship

Just a warning - it can be very hard at first but it is a good tool for helping yourself get thru this situtation.

Good luck and keep up posted.


----------

